# The Traditional Stove



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2012)

A friend of mine forwarded this to me, it originated from a guy in Finland. I thought it might be interesting at one of your gatherings or traditional hunts. You could premake the stove and bring it along.  I know i'm going to try it with the big ol' cast iron skillet.

Mmmmmmm.... Baaaaacon!


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 24, 2012)

That's just too cool.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 24, 2012)

You can also take a bundle of sticks and tie 'em together with wire to do the same thing as long as the longest and largest ones are about the same length.  Very cool!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 24, 2012)

This has nothing to do w traditional archery and doesn't belong in our forum. Maybe a mod can move it to outdoor cafe...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2012)

There is plenty of cooking going on at every one of the tradtional gatherings Martin. The bows , arrows, and targets are only half the experience. The food and friendship after the shoot is just as big a part. I figured this would be helpful and interesting way to add more to the fun.

 Best of of luck you hunting this year Martin!


----------



## gurn (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm gonna try that one.
Martin
 I think maybe he was makin ah bunch ah small staves for kids bows then just got hungery and changed his mind.


----------



## whossbows (Mar 24, 2012)

i love it,


----------



## redman17 (Mar 24, 2012)

My mind is blown, that is so smart


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep the guy who thought this one up was on the ball that day!


 I could see making one or two of these ahead of time and putting a big garbage bag over them to keep them dry. Now, throw them in your boat or canoe on your next bow hunt. Then after a hard days hunt, you easily start a fire in the stove while cooking a fine meal and telling the great stories from the days hunt. About the the ones that got away, and the ones that didn't. By the time your finish your fine meal the log is down to ash, and your ready to add firewood, warming yourself by the fire, as you plan the mornings strategy. Laughing, joking , and making fine memories.


----------



## whossbows (Mar 24, 2012)

yep i can see you and here you now with my eyes shut,,


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 26, 2012)

I like it Dave, portable and useful for us campers and hunters.......course eliminates sitting around a big old fire getting warm and talking much........


----------



## Sargent (Mar 26, 2012)

I stumbled on the website of a company that "made" these a few years back.  

IIRC, they bored a hole from the top  and then bored a hole in from the side near the bottom.  The intersection of the holes was the firebox.  They also bored smaller holes in from the side for venting.

I want to say they charged $20-40 depending on size.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad you like it, I'm going to try it soon. Think I'll try it at home first just in case things don't go so well.


 Tomi ,
 I think it's more like a start to the campfire gathering, kind of like kindling that cooks your food! Hope you had a great bday Tomi!


----------



## Meathook (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty cool Dave have to try that.

                                                Thanks


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty good idea and seems pretty primitive to me. I like it and will try it out on my next camp out


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> This has nothing to do w traditional archery and doesn't belong in our forum. Maybe a mod can move it to outdoor cafe...





Well, you got your wish...


----------



## gb1 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was going to keep my two cents in my pocket but here it is .this is not the traditional archery thread.and if the mod moved it he was wrong for doing so,i thought this was pretty interesting and enjoyed seeing it, buckbacks how bout keeping your two cents in your pocket when your speaking for other people next time,go cry somewhere else


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 2, 2012)

It could be considered a primitive skill. Outdoor Cafe isn't always an outdoor food either. 
That's a pretty cool stove. It's a shame that big pan of food only made two servings, there were only two bowls on the sideboard log. Sometimes when you're doing outdoor activities though you can eat about twice as much as normal.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 2, 2012)

For bigger outdoor cooking (this is humor of course folks)


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2012)

gb1 said:


> I was going to keep my two cents in my pocket but here it is .this is not the traditional archery thread.and if the mod moved it he was wrong for doing so,i thought this was pretty interesting and enjoyed seeing it, buckbacks how bout keeping your two cents in your pocket when your speaking for other people next time,go cry somewhere else



Actually, this thread did first see the light of day in the Traditional Archery Forum but it was moved over to Primitive Skills. But, he did cry about it before it was moved.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 2, 2012)

No matter where this traveling thread winds up, I thought it was interesting, and I thought some of the fine folks would enjoy and/or try it.

 I'll be heading up to our Northwoods camp in a few weeks and I will be trying out a fine breakfast on the log stove.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Actually, this thread did first see the light of day in the Traditional Archery Forum but it was moved over to Primitive Skills. But, he did cry about it before it was moved.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2012)

Information like this could fit in any forum. That`s a really great idea. Thanks for postin` it, Dave.


----------



## JDBrown (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm always looking for new, or as in this case old ideas to try out. I'm going to try this out on a camping trip sometime, thanks for posting man!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool idea, gonna try that for sure! Thanks!


----------



## chehawknapper (Apr 4, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## LongBow01 (Apr 4, 2012)

I gotta try that!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Glad you folks like the idea. If you do try it, take some pictures and post them when you get back.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 4, 2012)

This has nothing to do with primitive skills, I see a chain saw in the second picture!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 5, 2012)

35 Whelen said:


> This has nothing to do with primitive skills, I see a chain saw in the second picture!



You could also do the same thing with a sharp rock or a beaver tooth, it would just take a little longer....


----------



## Trefer (Apr 5, 2012)

*stove*



35 Whelen said:


> This has nothing to do with primitive skills, I see a chain saw in the second picture!


 
But it looks like an OLD saw.  
I'd hate to tackle that with a whole row of beaver teeth!


----------

